# Tri-State Station (IN-OH-MI) in Fremont, IN



## Idad (Oct 2, 2011)

Putting in a plug for these guys www.tristatestation.org , hopefully that's ok here since it's free admission (there is a donation box at the door). They aren't really selling anything, though they do have a small table with a few used cars etc. that guys are selling.

This is a pretty cool place if you're in the area or traveling across Indiana on the 80/90 toll road or on I69. Hours are 10-4 on Saturdays and some additional hours on holiday weekends.

Offer to take your wife to the outlet malls to shop and have her drop you off for the day. I don't mind plugging the outlet mall either since I found out they don't charge these guys any rent, they just pay utilities with member dues and donations.

I'm not a member there yet but suspect I will be. They open in 45 minutes, think I just talked myself into going over there with my son this morning.

Hopefully there are neat resources like this in other areas near you!


----------

